

How we die: Then and Now – Comparing the causes of death in 1900 vs. 2010 - mathouc
http://i.imgur.com/vuegm5x.png

======
11thEarlOfMar
It's worth noting that average life expectancy in 1900 was 47, vs. nearly 79
today.

1900:
[http://demog.berkeley.edu/~andrew/1918/figure2.html](http://demog.berkeley.edu/~andrew/1918/figure2.html)

2013: [http://www.worldlifeexpectancy.com/usa/life-
expectancy](http://www.worldlifeexpectancy.com/usa/life-expectancy)

~~~
jayvanguard
I recall reading an article that claimed the uptick in Alzheimer's is simply
due to a larger percentage of people living long enough to get it.

